# Nice weather for a change



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Saturday was a nice day. Probibly the best day we have had since last year. Grabed the camera bag and drove to a nearby village to take advantage of the nice light.

These are just a few from the day. Not my favourites necessaraly but interesting I think.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are first class compositions Mack. Just beautiful. In the middle one, that stone makes that capture.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

All three are absolutely beautiful but the 1st pic reeeeaaally rocks my boat, it's so dramatic ray:

#2 is stunning and, as Donald says, the stone makes it complete.

#3 is absolutely beautiful! The contrast between the blue reflection on the water and the brown rocks is surreal


----------



## royst206 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mmmm, those clouds are real good. I hate when it's too sunny to take outdoor photos. And I really love the last image with the lighthouse, so peaceful!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Those are first class compositions Mack. Just beautiful. In the middle one, that stone makes that capture.


Haha, I almost fell over that stone and thought it might add something to the image. Didn't look too impressive on the back of the camera but I was happy when I saw it on pc monitor. A lesson to be learned there. I often discard images after taking them for that same reason. Foolish practice really.

Thanks for the lovely comments guys.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great shots Mack .. and another lesson for me too .. not that we have tides over here to drop something in the foreground to detract from the otherwise boring pans to the horizon .. that stone like the lobster cage made all the difference!

personally I never throw anything away .. even the bad shots might get used as background somewhere, I just move them to an unpublished folder .. for possible future use

Edit .. where I said boring .. I really meant monotonous .. hopefully you'll understand what I mean .. it just breaks up the otherwise "unchanging" picture


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I know what you mean D_F. It's good to get some forground interest whatever that might be. Otherwise it can be a little shallow. I have a collestion of "monotonous" images.:grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

They are some very nice shots great work!

I really like the last one, as Werebo said about the contrast between the rocks and water is great.


----------

